# Forum General General Discussion  Russian chat room?

## MasterAdmin

Take a part in this survey to let us know how much you would be interested in a chat on this forum.

----------


## saibot

OMG!  A chat room would kick so much butt.  I'd love you even more, MasterAdmin.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Whoever voted or is going to vote "Eight days a week" please explain! If you are the Beatles fan, I will understand   ::

----------


## BlackMage

Eight days a week, is not enough to show I care!

----------


## ST

I just hope it will be web-IRC...PHP-based chats so slow and expensive....

----------


## DDT

I would like to but I might be too chicken. I have never talked on a chat thingy before and I don't even know how one works. Then again I had never even seen a lap-top till I came to Master Russian.

----------


## Dogboy182

> I would like to but I might be too chicken. I have never talked on a chat thingy before and I don't even know how one works. Then again I had never even seen a lap-top till I came to Master Russian.

 Lol, its like a forum just faster paced =)

----------


## DDT

Oh! I thought you might have to wear headphones  with a micrphone on it  or something. In that case I guess I would have to take typing lessons first.  Nevermind

----------


## tdcinprc

I voted 8 days a week, cos 7 just isn't enough for practicing russian  ::

----------


## sprty100

I agree, 8 days a week is definitely not enough practice for me.  ::

----------


## dzh

I voted for eight days a week because in the other six I'll have no time to chat =)

----------


## MasterAdmin

Come on! Eight days a week was a joke.

----------


## Lampada

> Come on! Eight days a week was a joke.

 Я думаю, что не нужно было включать _never_.  Теперь трое не поучаствуют в нашем увлекательном трёпе.

----------


## Plastic-Saint

I voted 8 days a week just because it'd be that cool(i'd make a freakin' extra day just to get on!) 
Of course since my uni blocks IRC and the only way i can get on is via ssh I'd need to be able to access it with my own apps...i just need the irc server and room to join tho...so yeah...if u make one make the irc server address public and the lobby...

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

Blah blah blah blah blah I understood none of that. 
*COUGH*geek*COUGH* 
Heehee, anyhoo. A chat room would own. 
Own like The Streets. 
WHO GOT THE FUNK!?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Note to MasterAdmin: Law of polls: If you put a non-serious option on an opinion poll, it will receive the majority of the votes.

----------


## MasterAdmin

This option doesn't exist anymore  ::

----------


## DDT

> This option doesn't exist anymore

 You big bully!!

----------


## Suzu

> Originally Posted by MasterAdmin  Come on! Eight days a week was a joke.   Я думаю, что не нужно было включать _never_.  Теперь трое не поучаствуют в нашем увлекательном трёпе.

 I am one of the three. Just, dislike chat rooms!

----------


## MasterAdmin

So out of 27 people so far nobody will visit the chat "twice a week" and "once every three weeks". That is very sad   ::   ::   ::   ::   :P

----------


## Dogboy182

I think the reason seperate chats didnt work very well (Like on yahoo groups or MSN or IRC) is because its just more work to get there.  
For example, me myself, I could go to a MR chat if it was on this website, and you had to be a member to go in. But if there was a MR chat somewhere on IRC i would never go there just because its not convenient, or however you spell that word.

----------


## fantom605

> WHO GOT THE FUNK!?

   I don't know who got it, but I know who want it... WE!!!!  
  -Fantom & The P-Funk All-Stars

----------


## dzh

> Come on! Eight days a week was a joke.

 Err.. Really??? =)))

----------


## dzh

> This option doesn't exist anymore

 So I want to vote again! =) But I can't =(

----------


## kwatts59

> This option doesn't exist anymore

 Darn, I lost my vote.

----------


## net surfer

> For example, me myself, I could go to a MR chat if it was on this website, and you had to be a member to go in. But if there was a MR chat somewhere on IRC i would never go there just because its not convenient, or however you spell that word.

 Hey, don't be so lazy! You run ICQ and add people to the contact list. Running mIRC is not more difficult. You can confugure it so it'll be automatically connect to the server and open the channel. Besides it will be more convenient to chat on IRC because it's faster.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by MasterAdmin  Come on! Eight days a week was a joke.   Я думаю, что не нужно было включать _never_.  Теперь трое не поучаствуют в нашем увлекательном трёпе.   I am one of the three. Just, dislike chat rooms!

 Я не люблю обычные чат rooms either, но здесь же будет чат с микрофоном, не так ли?    ::

----------


## dzh

дада, и с телевизором =)

----------


## net surfer

А я думал это будет групповой виртуальный секс.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

> Originally Posted by TriggerHappyJack  WHO GOT THE FUNK!?     I don't know who got it, but I know who want it... WE!!!!  
>   -Fantom & The P-Funk All-Stars

 I got the funk.
Me and the STREEEETS!

----------


## Dogboy182

> А я думал это будет групповой виртуальный секс.

 
lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll. man you always have something kick ass to say!

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

::

----------


## it is me lolo :)

I suppose that it is nessesery to make chat on this site. We will talk together about Russia, not a bad idea!   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Нет, с микрофоном чат вряд ли будет. Микрофон здесь talk.google.com или здесь www.skype.com

----------


## blooto

hi 
I wish  there  is chat for learning the Russian language 
Especially that I am a beginning in the learning  ::   
 thank you for your efforts.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I chose "Four times a week". I think it's a good idea to have a chat on the forum. There are a lot of alternatives though.

----------


## DDT

> hi 
> I wish  there  is chat for learning the Russian language 
> Especially that I am a beginning in the learning   
>  thank you for your efforts.

  Don't you think that it would be hard to learn anything when the chat goes by at lightening speed? I already know that I could not keep up even typing in english.

----------


## Lampada

> Нет, с микрофоном чат вряд ли будет. Микрофон здесь talk.google.com или здесь www.skype.com

 "Вряд ли" значит что это маловероятно, но возможно.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Все возможно при определенных обстоятельствах. Так, а теперь кто что посоветует насчет чата? Any ideas of scripts or servers for a chat what would support Russian at the same time?

----------


## QWERTYZ

*MasterAdmin*
один фиг скрипт самому придется доделывать чтоб не поломали   ::

----------


## net surfer

*MasterAdmin*, у меня 2 просьбы - чтобы работало быстро (даже на диалапе) и чтобы работало в firefox под иксами. Идеальный вариант web-интерфейс к IRC :)

----------


## vvp

> *MasterAdmin*
> один фиг скрипт самому придется доделывать чтоб не поломали

 А на настоящий момент так эта идея и увяла?(((( 
Мне кажется, можно сделать какой-то простой вариант пока. Кажется, irc создается очень легко. Например, на http://dalnet.ru/home.php - там есть и веб-интерфейс к IRC - http://chat.dalnet.ru/. Комната masterrussian, допустим. Возможно, будет удобнее выбрать какой-то американский сервер. В любом случае, дело трех минут. И прорекламировать на форуме. 
А если идея приживется - уже думать над отдельными клиентами и т.п. 
Ммм??

----------


## MasterAdmin

Там, кажется, свой сервер нужен.

----------


## dzh

не, не нужен. нужно просто подключиться к существующей сети и зарегистрировать канал. ну и клиента хорошего найти если с сайта планируется туда ходить =)

----------


## net surfer

Я думаю идея может прижиться только если там будет нормальный интерфейс/скрипт. Если он будет тормозить, то никто таким чатом пользоваться не будет. Я вообще честно говоря сомневаюсь что там будет много народа, хотя многие вроде как его хотят. Это как пенпалов ищут сперва, а потом не знают о чём с ними говорить. Но попробовать всё-равно стоит.

----------


## dzh

> Я думаю идея может прижиться только если там будет нормальный интерфейс/скрипт.

 Главное, чтоб он был *простым* =)

----------


## ST

я тоже за ИРК. а насчет его сложности...вот например веб-ирк клиент моего провайдера: http://webirc.cn.ru/cgi-bin/irc.cgi (не сочтите за ПЕАР)  ::  Причем это модификация стандартного опенсоурце проекта...никакой военной тайны. Ну а насчет того что никто не будет этим чатом реально пользоватся...ну возможно конечно, но попробовать то стоит. Это же не сложно, и не дорого реализовать...хотя бы для галки в списке features сайта  ::

----------


## vvp

КРАТКОЕ РУКОВОДСТВО  ::  
А) скачиваем клиента. www.mirc.com или любой из http://www.nonags.com/nonags/confirc.html. Если есть Опера или Миранда - там уже встроено (думаю, встроили и в другие браузеры) 
или заходим www.dal.net - там веб-интерфейс. 
Б) выбираем в настройках клиента сервер irc.icqinfo.ru, порт стандартный 6667. Канал - #masterrussian. 
ВСЁ  ::

----------


## ST

там нет никого  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Будет   ::   Если народ активно будет в этом участвовать.

----------


## Rosa Anna

mmmm....DDT hon, you HAVE GOT TO check out Yahoo! religious forums for practice. Conversely, Conversations do not go by too fast as there are usually more than one going at once.   ::   ::   Just respond to the person you are talking to, or hang back, watch the show, see what happens. You'll be compelled to say something eventually-
this group'll make you talk..you know they wiiiiillll. 
--------------------------------------------- 
lulu-hi's! 
There are things here that point out you are not a native english speaker. 
"
I suppose that it is nessesery to make chat on this site. We will talk together about Russia, not a bad idea!"
правилно- (one of the few russian words i know-I am still struggling, maybe завтра...)
I suppose that it is neccesary to make a chat on this site. Together we will talk about Russia, not a bad idea!
_________________
"Attention! Look at my post, If you find out mistakes in spelling, not correct constructions of sentences or overs things which define me as a not native English speaker. Please, let me know: tell about it! Thanks." 
правилно-Attention! Look at my post. If you find any mistakes in spelling, sentence construction, or other things which identify me as not a native English speaker, please let me know: tell me about it! Thanks. 
Conversely-if YOU guys find anything wrong with my correction-please make a better suggestion  :: 
And if I dont sound like I native english speaker...I'd really really like to know   ::

----------


## vvp

> Будет    Если народ активно будет в этом участвовать.

 Процесс пошел! ))) Заглянул сегодня на канал - там двое! - cougar  и michael_sf! Привет!! 
К сожалению, веб-интерфейсы, которые я рекламировал ) - лично у меня не работают (я сам хожу через mirc). Если кто-то найдет хороший интерфейс - будет здорово! (если ув.админы поставят такой интерфейс на сайте - будет вообще идеально  :: )))

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

не понял, как это насторить. как я вхожу на канал через веб?

----------


## DDT

> mmmm....DDT hon, you HAVE GOT TO check out Yahoo! religious forums for practice. Conversely, Conversations do not go by too fast as there are usually more than one going at once.     Just respond to the person you are talking to, or hang back, watch the show, see what happens. You'll be compelled to say something eventually-
> this group'll make you talk..you know they wiiiiillll.

  Perhaps, but do they speak in Russian?  I have never "yahooed".

----------


## PAY

> там нет никого

 уже есть  ::

----------


## net surfer

> не понял, как это насторить. как я вхожу на канал через веб?

 Пока никак. Только через IRC клиент (смотри руководство *vvp*).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

попробовал, но не дошел, когда я через веб входил в irc... ничего, забудь.

----------


## PAY

Однако, даже если остановиться на варианте с вышеупомянутым irc-каналом, то вэб-интерфейс просто необходим. У меня на работе, к примеру, закрыт порт 6667...

----------

